# Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar

*Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt​*
Kommentar zum Bericht aus der Mainpost 
(_*Kritik an der Führung des Fischereiverbands*
Angler hadern mit Verboten und fordern mehr Transparenz von Entscheidungsträgern_):
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Kritik-an-der-Fuehrung-des-Fischereiverbands;art1727,7897743

Es ist schon interessant, auch wenn Bayern im VDSF/DAFV gekündigt hat, hat zumindest einer der Bezirksverbände, hier der Fischereiverband Unterfranken, von der (Kon)Fusion gelernt:

Passt einem das Ergebnis einer Abstimmung nicht - hier geht's darum, dass ein nicht "abgesprochener" Gegenkandidat als Kreisbeauftragter für Main-Spessart gegen den "alteingesessenen" Amtsinhaber die Wahl gewinnen konnte - wird halt wie beim VDSF/DAFV die Wahl wiederholt.

Dazu noch mit interessanten "Argumenten", die vorher, als dem Verband "genehm" gewählt wurde, keinen interessierten.

Man darf gespannt sein, ob bei der Wahl heute tatsächlich Befürworter "der Alteingesessenen" mit Bussen "angekarrt werden", um das dem Verband passende Ergebnis dann doch noch hinzukriegen...

Wie sagte auch die kompetente Nichtanglerin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV so schön:
Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend.................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Knispel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Ich hätte mir gedacht, dass solch ein Wahlverhalten wohl eher in einer "Bananenrepublik" vorkommt, aber nicht hier in Deutschland. Wie du schon sagtest : Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend .... 
Schon ziemlich krass das ganze - Demokratie geht in meinen Augen anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Das passiert halt Leuten, wenn sie sich - wie von einigen Verbandlern immer wieder mal gerne gefordert - in diesen Vereinen und Verbänden engagieren, die bei uns leider das Sagen haben....

Vergebene Liebesmühe eben in verkrusteten Strukturen mit unbeweglichen Betonköpfen an der Spitze und anglerfeindlicher Philosophie als Bedienungsanleitung..................


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Siehe auch:
http://www.fischereiverband-unterfr...ragtenversammlung Landkreis Main Spessart.pdf


----------



## mathei (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

eine frechheit hoch drei.
was machen die, wenn wieder der falsche gewinnt.
die rechtliche lage ist ja immer noch nicht geklärt. man ist ja nur der auffassung


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Das siehst Du falsch, wieso Frechheit?

Du weisst doch, man folgt doch den Regeln der Demokratie....
;-)))

Jedenfalls solange die "Richtigen" gewinnen...........


----------



## smithie (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Leider hat es halt keine Konsequenzen, dass (lt. Aussage in dem Bericht der Mainpost) auch alle früheren Abstimmungen ohne diese Prüfung ausgekommen sind.

Man darf auf das neue Wahlergebnis "gespannt" sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Wie gesagt - auch wenn die Bayern ausgetreten sind aus dem VDSF/DAFV - machen sies eben doch dem BV nach.....

Mauscheln, tarnen, tricksen - Hauptsache die "alte Garde" bleibt an der Macht..

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend...

Ich würde an Stelle der so Verarschten erstmal alle bisherigen Beschlüsse versuchen rechtlich anzufechten, die auf einer anderen Basis abgestimmt wurden..

Auch wenn manche vielleicht vermuten mögen, dass "die da oben" überall ihre "Amigos" sitzen haben und es eh nix nützt...

Aber Stress machen würd ich solchen "Demokraten" aus Prinzip............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir gedacht, dass solch ein Wahlverhalten wohl eher in einer "Bananenrepublik" vorkommt, aber nicht hier in Deutschland.



Das *ist* Bananenrepublik,
im übr. "argumentiert" Dr.Wondrak im verlinkten Main Post Artikel so ziemlich daneben...
_

Zitat Dr.Wondrak: „Die Satzung weist in dieser Hinsicht eine Lücke auf“, gibt Wondrak  zu, verteidigt aber die Entscheidung: „Wenn die Satzung keine Aussage zu  einem Problem trifft, dann bin ich davon überzeugt, dass die  betroffenen Mitglieder das Recht haben, eine Antwort zu finden“, _

Herrlich...also schliesst man diese Lücke,damit es wieder ideologisch passt?Nicht das man(n) nochmal einen vor den Bug bekommt.

Das war nämlich bereits eine deutliche Antwort !

Zitat Dr.Wondrak:„_Uns sind die Hände gebunden. Die Fischereirechte am Main sind in  privater Hand. Die Rechtsinhaber können die Auflagen selbst bestimmen“_

Aha..und wozu dann eine Wahl für ungültig erklären?
Gemäß der Aussage über die(tatsächlich?) gebundenen Hände,wäre es dann doch eigentlich egal, ob Kanditat A oder B das Rennen macht.

Ändern würde sich doch eh nichts,oder ?Also warum diese Aktion....oder fürchtet man,das sich beizeiten evtl doch auf genügend Druck was ändern könnte?Ergo mauern und tricksen?

Zitat Dr.Wondrak:_„Am liebsten würden viele so angeln wie am Baikalsee – ohne Einschränkungen. Die Fische müssen aber auch mal ihre Ruhe haben.“_

Wenn nichts mehr greift,folgt die Phrasen-und Phantasiekeule über vermeintlich Gesetzlose Barbaren.|uhoh:

„Jetzt werden die Unterstützer der Alteingesessenen mit Bussen  angekarrt, damit so etwas wie bei der ersten Wahl nicht noch einmal  passiert“, sagt Pfister.

Erinnert mich ein wenig an den Abholdienst angebl.Volksparteien für die Mobilitätseingeschränke Gewohnheitswählerschaft am Wahlsonntag...
Komisch,immer dann,wenn es ums erhalten von Pfründen geht.
Ansonsten geht die Wählerschaft am Arxxx vorbei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Gut analysiert - nur was nützt es?

Selbst Abstimmungen werden zurechtgedreht, wenn sie denen da oben nicht passen - gelernt vom Bundesverband wohl, auch wenn sie raus sind aus dem BV, die Bayern...

Man braucht sich da also eh nicht mehr einbringen und engagieren, man könnte gleich mit dem Beitrag auch seine Stimme zukünftig an die Funktionäre übertragen...

So wird das doch viel einfacher und Funktionäre könnten endlich ohne Einmischung durch das tumbe Volk der organisierten Angelfischer treiben, was sie wollten..

Wem das nicht passt, bleibt letztlich nur eine Wahl, nachdem es sich rausstellt, dass solche Verfahrensweisen für die Verbandler scheinbar normal sind:
Verbände zerschlagen oder ausbluten durch Austritt..........

Sonst wird sich nie was ändern, wie man sieht - selbst nicht mit gewonnenen Wahlen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> man könnte gleich mit dem Beitrag auch seine Stimme zukünftig an die Funktionäre übertragen..



Oder in Münzen gleich aus dem Wohnungsfenster werfen...im Gegensatz zum Verband,würde man dann zumindest auf der Strasse noch was klimpern und klingeln hören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Nachdem nun der Verband seine Getreuen herbeigekarrt hatte, um eine ihm genehme Abstimmung hin zu bekommen, ging folgerichtig die Abstimmung diesmal 39:13 für den vom Verband gewollten Kandidaten aus...

Erinnert mich nur zu gut - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - an die wiederholte Abstimmung zur (Kon)Fusion im VDSF, bis denen das Ergebnis passte.........

Die organisierten Angelfischer habens nicht besser verdient, wenn sie solche Trümmertruppen weiter finanzieren.

Schade nur, dass auch immer richtige Angler unter solchen Machenschaften leiden müssen, indem in den Verbänden dann unfähiges und anglerfeindliches Personal das Sagen hat...

Aber ich nehme nicht an, dass jemand einen anderen Ausgang erwartet hat, oder????
















PS:
Das einzig Gute daran ist, dass diese Machenschaften nun wenigstens langsam immer mehr öffentlich werden ........


----------



## PhantomBiss (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Das einzig Gute daran ist, dass diese Machenschaften nun wenigstens langsam immer mehr öffentlich werden ........


 
Richtig! 
Es ist dermaßen provozierend, dass ich nichtmal vernünftige Worte dazu finde.


----------



## Jörck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

"  Zitat Dr.Wondrak:_„Am liebsten würden viele so angeln wie am Baikalsee – ohne Einschränkungen. Die Fische müssen aber auch mal ihre Ruhe haben.“_

Wenn nichts mehr greift,folgt die Phrasen-und Phantasiekeule über vermeintlich Gesetzlose Barbaren.|uhoh:  "


Mal so nebenbei, solche Sprüche läßt Dr.Wondrak ab bei *Kunstköderverbot und Raubfischschonzeiten bis 01. August !!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Man kriegt die Funktionäre, die man wählt, zahlt und gewähren lässt....

Schwierig besonders dann, wenn Abwahlen oder das Wählen neuer dann wie hier quasi unmöglich gemacht werden...

Da hilft nur austreten, um solche Verbände finanziell ausbluten zu lassen..

Wer trotzdem drin bleibt angesichts solcher Vorkommnisse, darf nicht meckern und hats nicht besser verdient.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Jörck schrieb:


> " Zitat Dr.Wondrak:_„Am liebsten würden viele so angeln wie am Baikalsee – ohne Einschränkungen. Die Fische müssen aber auch mal ihre Ruhe haben.“_
> 
> Wenn nichts mehr greift,folgt die Phrasen-und Phantasiekeule über vermeintlich Gesetzlose Barbaren.|uhoh: "
> 
> ...



Wir haben hier in Mittelfranken wie die Löwen mit der Fischereibehörde gekämpft, um für Hecht und Zander eine Schonzeit in den Fließgewässern bis 1.8. durchzusetzen. Am Ende mussten wir die Schonzeit indirekt über Köderverbote verhängen (was die Aal- und Wallerangler trifft), weil die Behörde auf der gesetzlichen Schonzeit besteht.

 Beschäftige dich mal mit der Reproduktionsrate von Hecht und Zander. Dann weißt du, was ohne solche Schonzeiten bei hinreichendem Beangelungsdruck mittelfristig mit dem Bestand passiert. 

 Löblich, wenn die Behörden in Unterfranken solche Schonzeiten genehmigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Es geht hier nicht um die Schonzeit als solche, sondern um die unsägliche  Geschichte mit der Wahl bis das Ergebnis diesen Herren passt und das Verhalten von Funktionären mit dem Diffamieren von Anglern als Barbaren - sollen sich doch solche Funktionäre gleich mit PETA zusammen tun..........


----------



## Jörck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem nun der Verband seine Getreuen herbeigekarrt hatte, um eine ihm genehme Abstimmung hin zu bekommen, ging folgerichtig die Abstimmung diesmal 39:13 für den vom Verband gewollten Kandidaten aus...
> 
> Erinnert mich nur zu gut - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - an die wiederholte Abstimmung zur (Kon)Fusion im VDSF, bis denen das Ergebnis passte.........
> 
> ...




Dann kann ich meine Angel an den Nagel hängen .
Du bekommst hier die Jahreskarte nur wenn du in den Verband eintrittst :c.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kriegt die Funktionäre, die man wählt, zahlt und gewähren lässt....
> 
> Schwierig besonders dann, wenn Abwahlen oder das Wählen neuer dann wie hier quasi unmöglich gemacht werden...
> 
> ...



Die Sache mit dem Main bei Würzburg ist ein Drama in mehreren Akten.

 Was da eben mit der Wahl passiert ist, ist völlig daneben. Unglaublich.

 Das eigentliche Problem ist aber viel komplexer.
 Wer Interesse hat, kann das in folgendem Thread ein wenig nachlesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97200&page=191

 Ich kenne einige Angler aus der Gegend. Da prallen die Interessen von Anglern (die sich leider auch nicht immer korrekt verhalten), der Berufsfischerei und den Gewässerbesitzern aufeinander. Ein Trauerspiel.

 Ganz schwieriges Pflaster. Da beneide ich den Verband mal ausnahmsweise nicht um die Moderatorenrolle. 

 Mich bekommen da jedenfalls keine zehn Pferde ans Wasser.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um die Schonzeit als solche, sondern um die unsägliche Geschichte mit der Wahl bis das Ergebnis diesen Herren passt und das Verhalten von Funktionären mit dem Diffamieren von Anglern als Barbaren - sollen sich doch solche Funktionäre gleich mit PETA zusammen tun..........



Langsam, langsam.

 Ohne Wondrak sähe es da meiner Meinung nach noch viel schlechter für die Angler aus. Der ist weit davon entfernt, ein Angelgegner zu sein. Er muss aber den Deckel auf dem Fass halten, sonst angelt da demnächst tatsächlich niemand mehr, weil die Besitzer den Stecker ziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Die Besitzer wollen auch die Kohle von den Karten - dann angelt nur niemand mehr über den Verband..........

So what?

Und wenn das notwendig wäre für Angler, so ein Verband, gibt das solchen Leuten/Funktionären das Recht, so wählen zu lassen und Angler so zu diffamieren?

Ja?

Passt scho............

Siehe oben:
Man kriegt was man wählt, bezahlt und gewähren lässt.............


----------



## mathei (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> „Jetzt werden die Unterstützer der Alteingesessenen mit Bussen  angekarrt, damit so etwas wie bei der ersten Wahl nicht noch einmal  passiert“, sagt Pfister.


also zu ostzeiten, habe ich 10 mark von meiner firma bekommen, wenn ich zur 1. mai demo kam.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Besitzer wollen auch die Kohle von den Karten - dann angelt nur niemand mehr über den Verband..........



Du hast dort aber als dritte Größe die Berufsfischer am Tisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Denen zum Großteil doch die Fischereirechte  gehören.
So what?
Siehe oben.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn das notwendig wäre für Angler, so ein Verband, gibt das solchen Leuten/Funktionären das Recht, so wählen zu lassen und Angler so zu diffamieren?



Nein, das, was dort bzgl. der Wahl passiert ist, geht gar nicht.

 Eine Diffamierung der Angler erkenne ich trotzdem nicht. Der Satz mit dem Baikalsee kommt übrigens vermutlich nicht ganz von ungefähr. Man hat dort ganz speziell Probleme mit einer bestimmten Gruppe von Anglern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nein, das, was dort bzgl. der Wahl passiert ist, geht gar nicht.


Eben - und damit disqualifizieren sich in meinen Augen solche Funktionäre für jedes Amt in Zusammenhang mit Anglern.

Und alles andere ist nur Schönfärberei für mich.............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denen zum Großteil doch die Fischereirechte gehören.
> So what?
> Siehe oben.....



Und nun stellt sich die Frage, was dem Berufsfischer näherliegt: Mehr Fische im eigenen Netz oder die Zusatzeinnahme. 

 Schon klar, am Besten beides, aber ich würde nicht drauf wetten, dass die sich im Zweifelsfall für die Zusatzeinnahme entscheiden, wenn z.B. die Schonzeiten verkürzt würden, die nicht für die Fischer gelten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Das weiss man nicht, eben

Was für Verbände und Funktionäre man hat, weiss man aber schon genau, spätestens seit dieser Wahlgeschichte.

Da würd ich lieber den Fischern ne ehrliche Chance geben..


----------



## Peter61 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Hallo Naturliebhaber. Ich bin übrigens auch seit x Jahren eine Naturliebhaber und Schützer.
Übrigens bin ich auch direkt von der Geschichte getroffen.
Es ging darum, dass im verband 11000 Mitglieder sind. Über 10000 Angler der Rest von der anderen Gruppe, für die der Präsident mehr macht. Wir hatten die Bitte geäußert sich für die Angler und Mitglieder ein zu setzen. Wir haben überdies mehr solche Sätze auf der Art des Baikalsees unseres Vorbildes und Vertreters gehört, von Gelage, Saufereien und des Nachts dessen Angelplatz zu *******n. Die Weißfische müssen bei uns geschützt werden. Während für den Angler Raubfischverbot inkl. Köder für Raubfischfang bis 1.8 gilt, kümmern sich die Berufsfischer und Fischereirechtsinhaber nicht darum und fangen vor den Augen der zahlenden Gäste. Was hat dies mit ökologischer Hegemaßnahme und Gewässerbewirtschaftung zu tun? 
Tatsächlich geht es nur darum, Rechtinhaber und Angler mit den Rechten auseinander zu halten, aber nicht um Gewässerbewirtschaftung. Einem Präsidenten des Verbandes der bei EON 2,5 Mio Entschädigungsgelder für die Gewässerstrecken aushandelt, und zudem catch & Carry für den Aal (Cash & Carry) mit einem Jahresvolumen von 6,5 Tonnen = 150.000€, kann nichts an den Schonzeiten, Nachtangeln ect tun? Ich glaube auch noch das der Storch die Kinder bringt. 
Als Opposition wie wir von unserem eigenen Präsidenten nach 30 Jahren Verbandzugehörigkeit genannt werden, muss unterbunden werden an einem Posten zu kommen, wie ein Angler ein pers. Gespräch der Funktionäre belauscht hat.
Vor Dr. Wondrak gab es noch Verbandsmitglieder die sich auch für die Angöer eingesetzt haben und nicht nur ne kostenpflichtige Angelfahrt angeboten haben, Gumifische zu zeigen, dto Entschädigungen aus zu handeln oder sich um den Kormoranabschuß zu kümmern.
Während Landesfischereiverband über Willkür in den Karten mittlerweile diskutieren. Welches vielleicht sogar auf unsere Initiative und Schreiben an das Bayerische Ministerium für Landwirtschaft im letzten Jahr entstanden ist. Aber da wird sich gewunden, das einen Aal vor Neid erblassen lässt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Danke für Deine Einblicke............

Ich warte jetzt nur noch drauf, bis die ersten kommen und meinen, das wär ja ein Ausnahmefall, in anderen Verbänden geht alles mit richtigen Dingen zu, da hätte auch ne Opposition ne Chance, da würde alles offen gelegt, vollumfänglich informiert, im Sinne der Angler gearbeitet etc..

Und das hier wäre nur eine bedauernswerte Ausnahme...........


----------



## Elbangler_70 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

:q:q:q:q:q

Ich denke die Ausnahme bilden Verbände die was machen.


----------



## Peter61 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Hallo Elbangler, 
ich bin mittlerweile wie Thomas der Meinung, wo es um Geld geht, bleibt die Ehrlichkeit auf der Strecke. Thomas und ich, wir kämpfen ohne dass wir einen Pfennig sehen für die Rechte der Angler, machen uns dabei zum "Affen" stehen mit unseren Namen, während sich andere nicht mal trauen zu solchen Veranstaltungen zu kommen. 
Hier ist Ehrlichkeit, wo wir keinen Pfennig sehen. 
Wo es nur um die Verbesserung und Gerechtigkeit für die Angler geht.
Alleine unser Fischereiverband nimmt nur von den Anglern in 5 Jahren 1 Mio Eur Beiträge ein. Dazu kommen die Beiträge der anderen nicht mal 10% der Mitglieder Berufsfischer, Hegegenossenschaften, Teichwirte. Dann die 20% aus dem Verkauf der Angelkarten. Kein Kleckerlesbetrag. Dafür muss man auch Mitglied im verband sein, um überhaupt eine Jahreskarte zu bekommen die knapp 100€ kostet. Dann noch die 20% aus den Entschädigungsgeldern der Turbinenschäden von EON auf 10 Jahre noch mal aus einem Topf in mehreren Mio.
Ich will nicht diese Töpfe. 
Wir wollten nur die Rechte lt. Gesetz und dass uns da der Verband unterstützt. 
Was macht der Verband daraus?
Aus 30 Jahren zahlenden Mitgliedern, macht er Gegner. Wie er sagt Opposition. Und das von einem Präsidenten der erst seit 3 Jahren als Präsident gewählt, und wie mir vorhin gesagt wurde sogar ausgebuht wurde. Will ich aber nicht sagen, weil ich nicht dabei war.
Ich denke ein träger satter Haufen.


----------



## Peter61 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar
> 
> * Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt​*
> 
> ...


Ihr könnt nur helfen und Solidarität zeigen, in dem Ihr Euch kostenlos auf der Seite der Main Post registriert und einen Kommentar schreibt. Die Registration kann man ja nach wieder vergessen. Aber möglichst viele Kommentare auf den Artikel werden von der Bevölkerung und vor allem von den Dachverbänden gelesen, die wieder rum den jeweiligen Kreisverband evtl in die Schranken weisen.
 Danke !!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich geht es nur darum, Rechtinhaber und Angler mit den Rechten auseinander zu halten, aber nicht um Gewässerbewirtschaftung. Einem Präsidenten des Verbandes der bei EON 2,5 Mio Entschädigungsgelder für die Gewässerstrecken aushandelt, und zudem catch & Carry für den Aal (Cash & Carry) mit einem Jahresvolumen von 6,5 Tonnen = 150.000€, kann nichts an den Schonzeiten, Nachtangeln ect tun? Ich glaube auch noch das der Storch die Kinder bringt.



 Alles emotional nachvollziehbar, was du schreibst, aber ich
 sage euch voraus, dass die Strecke komplett für Angler verloren geht, wenn ein Hardliner an die Spitze des Verbands kommt. 

 Kauft doch einfach keine Karten mehr für den Abschnitt. Mal schauen, ob sich was ändert. Dann seht ihr ja, welche Bedeutung der Kartenverkauf an Angler für die Inhaber hat.


----------



## Papa-Rolo (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Es muß kein Hardliner ins Präsidium sondern einer der auch mal die freien Mainangler ( die die nicht in einem Verein außer dem Fischerieverband sind ) vertritt und nicht nur immer die Ausage gibt dafür sind wir nicht zuständig.|uhoh:
2013 wurde ein Jungangler angezeigt weil er in einem Schongebiet geangelt hat das nicht am Gewässer oder auf der Angelkarte ausgewiesen war, auf Anfrage beim Verband meinerseits, wo den die Schongebiete wären die nicht auf der Karte wären ( da ich ja sonst eventuell auch in einem schongebiet angeln würde ) wurde mir geantwortet dafür ist der Verband nicht zuständig wer Eurer meinung nach ist den Zuständig in solchen belangen die uns Angler alle angehen.
Muß ich als Angler jetzt bevor ich ans Wasser gehe bei der Regierung Anfragen ob ich an dem Angelplatz angeln darf oder nicht.
Ich war bei beiden Wahlen für den Kreis Msp vor Ort beim ersten mal wurde die Wahl offiziell vom Obmann der Angelfischer bestätigt, da der frühere Kreisbeauftragte auf Nachfrage, ob die Wahl wiederholt werden soll,antwortete daß nicht mehr für das Amt zur verfügung steht.
Da ja laut Einladung vom Verband alle Mitglieder des Verbands Wahlberechtigt seien spricht ja eigentlich auch nichts dagegen das auch mal ein Angler der gerne Aufgaben im und für den Verband übernehmen würde das Amt übernimmt.
Weit gefehlt wer dem Verband nicht paßt wird nicht angenommen.
Wir werden weiter für unsere Angelkollegen kämpfen und hoffen das wir noch mehr Unterstützung bei Euch finden den nur wenn wir Angler aufstehen und unsere Meinung bei der Hauptversammlung oder anderen Sitzungen vortragen dann können wir was bewegen.
Mfg Roland Körner
     ein freier Mainangler


----------



## Pfitzer (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Alles emotional nachvollziehbar, was du schreibst, aber ich
> sage euch voraus, dass die Strecke komplett für Angler verloren geht, wenn ein Hardliner an die Spitze des Verbands kommt. .



Das ist doch das Problem, daß alle Angst haben wenn sie den Mund aufmachen können sie am Ende nicht mehr an ihrer Strecke angeln. Es wurden ja auch schon Drohungen ausgesprochen das man keine Jahreskarte mehr bekommt, sollte man weiter Aufmüpfig sein. Sollen sie den Kartenverkauf doch einstellen, was aber nicht passieren wird, denn dann geht dem Hauptfischrechtler eine gute Einnahmequelle flöten.

Ich für meinen Teil fahr jetzt einfach ein Stückchen weiter, denn es gibt auch noch Strecken am Main in Unterfranken an denen die Welt noch in Ordnung ist und ich nicht durch den Erwerb einer Jahreskarte dazu gezwungen werde Mitglied im FVU zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Pfitzer schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil fahr jetzt einfach ein Stückchen weiter, denn es gibt auch noch Strecken am Main in Unterfranken an denen die Welt noch in Ordnung ist und ich nicht durch den Erwerb einer Jahreskarte dazu gezwungen werde Mitglied im FVU zu sein.


Kann man nur hoffen, dass sich dem Beispiel viele anschliessen, um so Verbände mit solch einem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten auszubluten..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Alles emotional nachvollziehbar, was du schreibst, aber ich
> sage euch voraus, dass die Strecke komplett für Angler verloren geht, wenn ein Hardliner an die Spitze des Verbands kommt.
> 
> Kauft doch einfach keine Karten mehr für den Abschnitt. Mal schauen, ob sich was ändert. Dann seht ihr ja, welche Bedeutung der Kartenverkauf an Angler für die Inhaber hat.



Und welchen Vorteil für die betroffenen Angler, bringt ein Ja und Amen Sager an der Verbandsspitze ?

Ich habe mir gestern mal ca.40 Seiten des betreffenden Threads http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97200&page=191 reingezogen...|bigeyes

Meinen grössten  Respekt an alle,die da für Veränderungen kämpfen.

Irgendwie Don Quichote und die (Verbands)Windmühlen.

Unter den gegenwärtigen Bedingungen,würde ich da nicht mal einen Kiesel in den Main werfen...geschweige für nicht gerade wenig Geld einen beköderten Haken auswerfen.

Zahlen,Frexxe halten um unter "spaßigen" Bedingungen fischen zu dürfen,als Krönung dazu eine traurige Negativlehrstunde in Sachen Demokratieverständnis...am besten noch dabei lächeln..denn es könnte ja* noch *schlimmer kommen?#d

Da fehlt eigentlich nur noch bei Kartenbeantragung eine schriftl.und mündl.Gesinnungsprüfung.Radikalenerlass FVU 2014 ?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und welchen Vorteil für die betroffenen Angler, bringt ein Ja und Amen Sager an der Verbandsspitze ?



Ich sehe diese Leute nicht als Ja- und Amen-Sager, sondern als Leute, die versuchen müssen, die Interessen von Berufsfischern (für die der Verband auch verantwortlich ist) und Anglern unter einen Hut zu bekommen, ohne dass zu viel Schaden angerichtet wird. Um so kniffliger ist das, wenn der Berufsfischer gleichzeitig die Fischereirechte hält.

 Warst du schon mal bei Verhandlungen mit Verpächtern dabei, speziell wenn die Interessenten Schlange stehen? Ist nicht immer lustig.

 Was bei der Wahl ablief, ist unmöglich, aber die Leute an der Spitze sind keine Deppen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Pfitzer schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil fahr jetzt einfach ein Stückchen weiter, denn es gibt auch noch Strecken am Main in Unterfranken an denen die Welt noch in Ordnung ist und ich nicht durch den Erwerb einer Jahreskarte dazu gezwungen werde Mitglied im FVU zu sein.


Kann man nur hoffen, dass sich dem Beispiel viele anschliessen, um so Verbände mit solch einem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten auszubluten..

Es gibt ja doch Alternativen - also ran!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann man nur hoffen, dass sich dem Beispiel viele anschliessen, um so Verbände mit solch einem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten auszubluten..
> 
> Es gibt ja doch Alternativen - also ran!!



Ich glaube, da erliegst du einem Irrtum. Für die andere Mainstrecke ist vermutlich genau der gleiche Verband zuständig.

 Die andere Strecke hat aber ggf. einen anderen Verpächter. Und falls der liberaler eingestellt ist, geht einiges mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Siehe:


Pfitzer schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil fahr jetzt einfach ein Stückchen weiter, denn es gibt auch noch Strecken am Main in Unterfranken an denen die Welt noch in Ordnung ist und *ich nicht durch den Erwerb einer Jahreskarte dazu gezwungen werde Mitglied im FVU zu sein*.


Darauf hab ich mich bezogen........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe:
> 
> Darauf hab ich mich bezogen........



Interessant wäre zu erfahren, wer dort Pächter bzw. Besitzer der Fischereirechte ist. Vermutlich ein Verein, der dann doch wieder im Verband ist. |uhoh:

 Der Verband würde also trotzdem kassieren, nur eben indirekt.

 Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

aber nicht zusätzlich durch Mitgliedschaft im Verband....

Jede Schwächung anglerfeindlicher Verbände ist zu begrüßen.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich sehe diese Leute nicht als Ja- und Amen-Sager, sondern als Leute, die versuchen müssen, die Interessen von Berufsfischern (für die der Verband auch verantwortlich ist) und Anglern unter einen Hut zu bekommen, ohne dass zu viel Schaden angerichtet wird. Um so kniffliger ist das, wenn der Berufsfischer gleichzeitig die Fischereirechte hält.



Ja,schon klar..doch wo bleibt da der Konsens in Form des gemeinsamen Nenners?Im bekunden das die Hände gebunden sind wohl kaum.Und wenn z.B.Nachtangelverbote von Dr.Wondrak mit dem "Argument" zugeschixxener Plätze auch noch vehement verteidigt werden,halte ich so eine Aussage für alles andere als intelligent.

Sicher ist es kompliziert,wenn der Fischer auch gleichzeitig die Rechte hat.Er bestimmt...nur sollte man sich dabei nie zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.Wenn ich bsp. für meinen Pkw zuviel Geld bei zu wenig Gegenwert beim Verkauf erzielen möchte,muss ich damit rechnen, auf der Karre sitzenzubleiben.

Und evtl.genau so,könnte(müsste?) es sich verhalten falls Berufsfischer *und* Verband den Bogen überspannen...oder gäbe es da für die betroffenen Angler keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten ?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sicher ist es kompliziert,wenn der Fischer auch gleichzeitig die Rechte hat.Er bestimmt...nur sollte man sich dabei nie zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.Wenn ich bsp. für meinen Pkw zuviel Geld bei zu wenig Gegenwert beim Verkauf erzielen möchte,muss ich damit rechnen, auf der Karre sitzenzubleiben.



Da kommt's halt immer drauf an, wie sehr der Rechteinhaber auf das Geld angewiesen ist.

 Hier in der Gegend sind vor gar nicht langer Zeit Vorstandsmitglieder eines DAX-Konzern in Schlips und Kragen bei einem Bauern auf dem Feld angetreten, um ihn zum Verkauf eines Stück Lands zu bewegen, das sie für einen Erweiterungsbau brauchen. Fehlanzeige. Der gute Mann ist schon Millionär durch frühere Landverkäufe und hält sein verbliebenes Land als Wert für seine Kinder.

 Wenn man an so einen Verpächter gerät (und die gibt's hier gar nicht so selten), sind die Druckmittel sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Jede (noch so kleine) Schwächung anglerfeindlicher Verbände ist zu begrüßen.......


----------



## Pfitzer (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Ich glaub ich muss euch mal über die Verhältnisse am Main aufklären. Die Strecken, bis auf zwei Ausnahmen, sind in Besitz von Fischerzünften. Eine Strecke ist in Besitz eines Angelvereins und dann gibts noch eine Koppelstrecke. Da haben wahrscheinlich 50 Personen Rechte drauf und einer davon hat das Sagen. Der Ausgeber der Karte für diese Strecke ist der Verband (im Auftrag all derer die da Fischereirechte haben), bei allen anderen sind es die Zünfte. Das ist allerdings auch die härteste Karte mit Bestimmungen drauf, da legst du die Ohren an. 

Jetzt gibt es eine magische Grenze am Main und das ist die Schleuse in Harbach. Alle Strecken Oberwasser haben verlängerte Raubfischschonzeiten bis 31.07, Kunstköderverbot in dieser Zeit und Verbandspflicht Alle Strecken unterhalb halten sich an die gesetzl. Vorgaben und es besteht keine Verbandspflicht. Organisiert sind die natürlich trotzdem alle im Verband, nur die einen haben mehr mit ihm zu tun, die anderen weniger.

Und wirkliche Berufsfischer gibts bei uns schon lange nicht mehr. Wenn dann sind das Nebenerwerbsfischer und ein Teil davon verdient sein Geld mit Teichwirtschaft. Das einzige womit man am Main als Fischer noch richtig Geld machen kann ist Catch & Carry vom Aal. Die werden mit Schokkern weggefangen sobald die das wandern anfangen. EON zahlt dann 15,- €/kg an die Fischer, die die Aale an den Rhein karren. Und das wird auch wieder nur von zweien Betrieben, wobei einer davon besagter Ansager auf der Koppelstrecke ist.

Eine Jahreskarte kostet um die 90,- € + 19,- € Verbandsbeitrag (falls Pflicht), Karten auf vergleichbaren Stecken in Hessen kosten überigens 25,- € im Schnitt! Monatskarten kosten bei uns für nicht Verbandsmitglieder 30,-€
Jetzt kann sich jeder ausrechnen was das im Jahr kostet, wenn man kein Verbandsmitglied ist. Und das schreckt natürlich viele ab aus dem Verband auszutreten. Und wenn man von Würzburg aus auf einer Strecke ohne Verbandspflicht angeln will muss man 40km einfach in kauf nehmen, bei mir sinds 25, aber selbst wenns 50 wären bin ich mittlerweile soweit das in kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Pfitzer schrieb:


> Und wenn man von Würzburg aus auf einer Strecke ohne Verbandspflicht angeln will muss man 40km einfach in kauf nehmen, bei mir sinds 25, *aber selbst wenns 50 währen bin ich mittlerweile soweit das in kauf zu nehmen*.


#6#6#6#6#6
Nur so kriegt ihr Bewegung rein!


----------



## Joleen (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Politik und Verbände kann man nur in einer Sache treffen. 
Finanzen stehen dort an erster Stelle und dies ist auch deren Schwachstelle. 
Wie wäre es wenn jemand einen Finanzierungsplan erstellt der zeigt wieviel weniger Einnahmen der Staat einnimmt, wenn man Verbände und Tierschutzorganisationen gewähren lässt. 
"Tierschutz" ist in Deutschland zu einem Wirtschaftszweig geworden der dem Staat milliarden einspült. Diese "Tierschutwsendungen" läufen auch nicht aus reiner Nächstenliebe im Fernsehen, sondern weil die Einschaltquoten stimmen.
Dieser Friede freude Eierkuchen Tierschutz der im Fernsehen gezeigt wird entspricht absolut nicht der Realität.
Ich bin sicher das soetwas fruchten kann. 
Holland verkauft 5 Millionen Angelscheine pro Jahr. Das ist für die Niederlande überlebenswichtig. Deutschland geht es momentan zu gut und man kann sich über unwichtige Dinge den Kopf zerbrechen und die wirklich wichtigen Fragen ignorieren so funktionierts. 
(Ich habe eben noch einen Bericht über Detroit gesehen, denen geht es finanziell so schlecht, dass man die Polizei privat buchen kann.) 
Manche verschließen die Augen vor der Realität, Diskriminierung oder Verbote schaden der Angelei, was der Angelei schadet, schadet auch den Seen und Flüssen mit deren Tourismus und Restaurationen, schadet auch den Angelläden diese verkaufen weniger Material, schadet auch den Vereinen, schadet jedem einzelnen von uns und schadet dem Staat und der Gesellschaft.


----------



## bacalo (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

OK -der FiV Ufr.  tritt hier als "Lobby-Organisation" der Fischrechtler auf. 
Dem Anschein nach tut er dies mit einem übersteigerten Selbstbewusstsein. Dieser Verband sollte sich daher mit ehrlicher Selbstkritik hinterfragen. 
Nötig ist auch der Abschied von der Freund-Feind-Mentalität, dass jeder böswillig ist oder lügt, der die gute, anständige -in die Jahre gekommene- Geschäftsführung kritisiert. In der Verbandspitze wäre eine moderne, auf Mitsprache ausgerichtete Mitgliederpolitik begrüssenswert. Und die eine oder andere personelle Veränderung weit oben könnte auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Peter61 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Hallo Bacalo, 
 das war äußerst treffend auf den Punkt gebracht.
 Dieses Statement würde als Kommentar zum Zeitungsbeitrag sehr gut passen.
 Danke!


----------



## bacalo (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

@Peter61,

da war jemand schneller.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Peter61 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Bacalo
Du hast es zu gut und treffend geschrieben. 

Ich finde die anderen Statements auch Super.
Ich kann nur noch mal auffordern, diese Eure Statements als Kommentar direkt bei der Main Post unter dem Zeitungsartikel zu posten. Das trifft der VFU am meisten. Kostenlose Registrierung ist allerdings Voraussetzung.
Denn dort liest die Öffentlichkeit mit, da der Artikel über 1/2 Seite in ganz Unterfranken erschienen ist, sowie die anderen Verbände, der Dachverband Landesfischereiverband Bayern und der betreffende VFU mit liest.

Danke!!
Wenn wir zusammen halten, bekommen wir den Haufen schon in Gang.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Peter61 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nein, das, was dort bzgl. der Wahl passiert ist, geht gar nicht.
> 
> Eine Diffamierung der Angler erkenne ich trotzdem nicht. Der Satz mit dem Baikalsee kommt übrigens vermutlich nicht ganz von ungefähr. Man hat dort ganz speziell Probleme mit einer bestimmten Gruppe von Anglern.



Das stimmt nicht. Es gibt viele dieser Gruppe die sich gebührlich aufführen. 
Allerdings hat dein lieber PW aus WÜ schon öfter solche anglerfeindlichen diffamierende Worte/Sätze verwendet. Angler wollen nur Party machen, wollen nur Halli Galli am Wasser, die Angler scheiß... des Nachts seinen Platz zu ect. 
Da war schon einiges.

Man kann mir auch nicht erzählen, dass jemand der für die Gewässerinhaber Entschädigungszahlungen in Millionenhöhe bei EON aushandelt keine Möglichkeit hat wegen den paar geforderten Kleinigkeiten, zumindest mal hier und dort Erfolge zu erzielen. Und das innerhalb von 2 Jahren.
Es ging um Unterstützung und zieht sich durch bis zur Wahl. 
Fürs nichts tun gabs Kiritik und damit konnte man nicht umgehen. Die Versammlungen bis jetzt waren allesamt voller solcher Highlights.


----------



## Peter61 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und welchen Vorteil für die betroffenen Angler, bringt ein Ja und Amen Sager an der Verbandsspitze ?
> 
> Ich habe mir gestern mal ca.40 Seiten des betreffenden Threads http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97200&page=191 reingezogen...|bigeyes
> 
> ...


Alle Achtung wenn Du die 40 Seiten rein gezogen hast.
 Ja das geht schon 2 Jahre so. In einem anderen Forum findest Du sicher noch weitere 100 Seiten und noch viel Spassiges Miteinander mit unserer Vertretung.


----------



## bacalo (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Ignoranz der Macht; Beratungsresistent?

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Anglerstreit-vorerst-beendet;art1727,7907615

Mit dem 2. Satz des Vorwortes zu der Satzung des ufr. Fischereiverband http://www.fischereiverband-unterfranken.de/docs/satzung-2012.pdf hebt der Präsident ausdrücklich die die Hege und Pflege der Fischbestände und der ordnu(n)sgemäßen Fischereiausübung hervor.

Für eine ordnungsgemäße Fischereiausübung bedarf es einer rechtlichen Grundlage, die zum einen durch Landesrecht (hier BayFiG und der/n Ausführungsverordnung(en) und zum anderen durch weitergehende i.d.R. einschränkende Regelungen auf Bezirksebene http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bes...-und-bezirksverordnungen/bezirk-unterfranken/  (die sieben Bay. Bezirke -nicht zu verwechseln mit den sieben Bay. Regierungsbezirken- gibt es nur in Bayern). 

Von einem demokratisch gewählten Vertreter eines gemeinnützigen "Interessenverbandes" sollte man erwarten können, unangenehmen aber durchaus berechtigten Fragen der Opposition, die hier mit 25 % Stimmenanteil als erheblich bezeichnet werden darf, konstruktiv gegenüber zu treten.
Oder ist es diesem unangenehm, dass es eine Oppostion gibt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Na was denkst Du denn?

Lies dir durch im Politik/Verbandsforum, was Verbandsvertreter von Nord bis Süd, von  West bis Ost schon alles getrieben haben (Umdeutung Gemeinschaftsfischen Hamburg, Nachtangelverbotsabstimmung B-W, Schleppangelverbot Meck-Pomm, Zustimmung zur Gewässersperrung Rheinland Pfalz, etc. sind da nur die größten Klopper).

Sich stellen, gar mit einer Opposition diskutieren, das ist definitiv verbandsseitig nicht vorgesehen..

Das ist kein unterfränkisches Phänomen...

Und auch abstimmen lassen, bis das Ergebnis passt ist kein alleine unterfränkisches System.

Das hat der VDSF/DAFV ja schon vorgemacht, nachdem nach der der ersten, gültigen, Abstimmung zur Fusion diese abgelehnt, wurde eben gleich ein neuer Termin angesetzt, und dran gearbeitet (Versprechungen, Druck), die Abweichler bis zum neuen Termin wieder auf Linie zu bringen..

Das ganze System ist hinterfragbar, ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Es gibt viele dieser Gruppe die sich gebührlich aufführen.
> Allerdings hat dein lieber PW aus WÜ schon öfter solche anglerfeindlichen diffamierende Worte/Sätze verwendet. Angler wollen nur Party machen, wollen nur Halli Galli am Wasser, die Angler scheiß... des Nachts seinen Platz zu ect.
> Da war schon einiges.


 
Wenn sich 30% der Leute danebenbenehmen, ist das völlig hinreichend, um für viel Ärger zu sorgen.

Wir haben die aufgeführten Probleme jedenfalls im Verein. 

Resultat:
- Entnahmeverbot für Rotaugen/Rotfedern (die wurden zuvor zu hunderten entnommen)
- Anmeldepflicht für Nachtangeln beim Vorstand (weil nach solchen Sessions regelmäßig so viel Müll in den Büschen lag, dass es sogar Ratten angezogen hat)
- Hinweis des Vorstands, dass die Uferregion kein Toilette ist
- Tageskarten nur im Beisein eines Vereinsmitglieds

Erzähl mir nicht, dass die Leute bei euch anders drauf sind.


----------



## Peter61 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

@Naturliebhaber.
Ich gebe Dir zum Teil recht. In frühen Jahren war ich mal nach einem Bericht im Blinker am berüchtigten Schwalbennest. Da sah es so aus.

Ich unterhalte mich viel mit Anglern und die meisten haben eine Mülltüte dabei und sammeln den Müll sogar von anderen auf. Habe mich auch schon oft mit Eimern bewaffnet und Flaschen aufgesammelt die allerdings von Saufgelagen irgendwelcher Feiernden Gruppen waren, jedoch nicht von Anglern.

Klar Erziehung! Besser Bewusstsein aufbauen mit Verständnis. 
Klar Kontrollen!
Aber alle Massregeln und nur Kanalysieren, wegen Einigen auffälligen? 
Es fällt bestimmt nicht auf dass zig Angler am Wasser sind und sich gebührlich aufführen. Den Platz sauber verlassen, so als ob keiner da gewesen ist.


----------



## Peter61 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> - Hinweis des Vorstands, dass die Uferregion kein Toilette ist


 
Bei diesem Hinweis des promovierten Präsidenten hätte ich am liebsten vor lachen in die Hosen gep....lt.
Er angelt an einem See neben dem Main. Und nach Seiner Aussage kommen des nachts die Angler vom Main und hinterlassen entsprechende unreine und stinkende Machenschaften auf seinem Angelplatz.

Am liebsten hätte ich gefragt, ich möchte auch wissen wo der Platz ist.

Vielleicht ging es auch anderen so, wenn man sich auch im eigenen verein so aufführt. 
Ein Präsident der mit Fotoapparat am betreffenden See durch de Büsche schleicht um andere oder badende zu überführen, die dort mal einen Grill anwerfen oder sonst was. Und das dann auch noch selbst in die Zeitung zu setzen. Braucht sich an der Stelle nicht zu wundern. Nur ein eingefleischter kann wissen wo die Stelle ist.


----------



## Peter61 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Das ganze geht ja weiter.

Die Zeitung hat das Ergebnis der Wahl gedruckt.
39:13 für den Verband, beschränkt auf den Landkreis.
In dem ich aber erst seit 1 Monat wohne. 
Man kann also sagen, dass die 25% der Anwesenden, die seitens des Verbandes bei Kartenausgabe zudem genötigt wurden, ist dennoch ein deutliches Zeichen.
Dass die Zeitung dabei den Komentar des Verbandspräsidenten ohne mein Wissen abgedruckt hat, hat mich geärgert. 
Dieser Präsident spricht von einer ungerechten Forderung einer kleinen aber lauten Gruppe.

Hier der Link. Man beachte die Komentare auf dem Zeitungsartikel. Hier dürften durchaus auf der Plattform der Zeitung viel mehr Angler ihre Sympathie kund tun. 
Danke!
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Anglerstreit-vorerst-beendet;art1727,7907615

Wenn der Artikel nicht aufrufbar ist, weil man ein Abo haben möchte. Dann nutzt bitte einen Proxy der Eure IP verschleiert. Dann geht das.


----------



## bacalo (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Da war doch was|kopfkrat

Da schau her - hab´s gefunden#6:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Hinweis des promovierten Präsidenten hätte ich am liebsten vor lachen in die Hosen gep....lt.
> Er angelt an einem See neben dem Main. Und nach Seiner Aussage kommen des nachts die Angler vom Main und hinterlassen entsprechende unreine und stinkende Machenschaften auf seinem Angelplatz.



Tja..sollte von den Verursachern wohl ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl sein..damit der Präsident nicht vergisst,das ein Fisch immer vom Kopfe her stinkt.|supergri


----------



## Peter61 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Hallo Leute, das dürfte Euch interessieren.

Heute kam ein Schreiben des Justiziars des Verbandes, mit der Anmerkung dass einem als Mitglied des Verbandes jederzeit offen stehen würde mit dem Verband Kritik vor zu bringen, in den dafür vorgesehen Räumen und Plattformen. Sprich Fachgruppensitzung und Jahreshauptversammlungen. (Sag mal hat der gepennt? Was machen wir den nun schon seit 2 Jahren?)
Die Kritik über öffentliche Medien sei ein vereinsschädigendes Verhalten.
Der Fischereiverband beabsichtigt daher mich aus dem Fischereiverband aus zu schließen. Das Präsidium des Fischereiverbandes vertritt daher einhellig die Meinung das ein Ausschlußverfahren berechtigt sei.
Termin der Stellungnahme bis 10.2
**
Man möchte eindeutig auf der Angelfischersitzung und Jahreshauptversammlung Kritik ausschließen. 

 Dazu noch zu erwähnen, dass ich seit 30 Jahren zahlendes Mitglied im Verband bin ohne jemals Kritik geübt zu haben. Der Präsident des Verbandes ist gerade mal ein paar Jahre dabei.
 So macht man das mit berechtigter Kritik.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Könnte man so auslegen.

Auch wenn ich es ungern zugebe, irgendwie verständlich.
Keiner lässt gerne sein "Unternehmen" im Netz von eigenen Mitarbeitern zerreissen.

Auch wenn immer die Anonymität von einigen im Forum angeprangert wird, aber um sich vor solchen Sachen zu schützen der einzige Weg.

Was ich mittlerweile hier so auch intern erfahre, bist Du nicht alleine mit dem Problem. In der Vergangenheit soll es da noch so einige andere Fälle bis in den privat Bereich gegeben haben


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Könnte man so auslegen.
> 
> Auch wenn ich es ungern zugebe, irgendwie verständlich.
> Keiner lässt gerne sein "Unternehmen" im Netz von eigenen Mitarbeitern zerreissen.



Wer als "Unternehmen" so antwortet,hat ein paar Nachhilfestunden in Punkto Demokratieverständnis und sachlichen Umgang mit Kritikern nötig.

Das ist Unternehmens*un*kultur mit hohem Brechreizfaktor!

Eine von offizieller Seite beinahe abfällig als "oppositionelle Minderheit" titulierte Gruppe von sachl. Kritikern, dürfte bzw.* müsste* von den hohen Herren doch wohl auszuhalten sein?

Wer dagegen als Verbandsverantwortlicher meint,hier zwecks purem Machterhalt partout ein Exempel statuieren zu wollen,verdient eigentlich nur das Prädikat Armselig und einen Therapeuten...auch Profilneurosen sind heilbar.

Vorab (bis zu einer genaueren Diagnosestellung)würde ich den betroffenen Verbandsstalinisten das tragen von Narrenkappen empfehlen.

Morbus Mütze=Kappe kaputt


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*

Respekt, Namenskollege , du hast es auf meinen Punkt gebracht!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, das dürfte Euch interessieren.
> 
> Heute kam ein Schreiben des Justiziars des Verbandes, mit der Anmerkung dass einem als Mitglied des Verbandes jederzeit offen stehen würde mit dem Verband Kritik vor zu bringen, in den dafür vorgesehen Räumen und Plattformen. Sprich Fachgruppensitzung und Jahreshauptversammlungen. (Sag mal hat der gepennt? Was machen wir den nun schon seit 2 Jahren?)
> Die Kritik über öffentliche Medien sei ein vereinsschädigendes Verhalten.
> ...



Presse einschalten und, falls du hast, die Rechtschutzversicherung.

Da drehen ja wohl einige Provinzkönige komplett durch.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wer als "Unternehmen" so antwortet,hat ein paar Nachhilfestunden in Punkto Demokratieverständnis und sachlichen Umgang mit Kritikern nötig.
> 
> Das ist Unternehmens*un*kultur mit hohem Brechreizfaktor!
> 
> ...



Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Demokrate zu tun wenn man sich anonym in einem Forum über seinen Verein auslässt.

http://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/vereinsausschluss

Zitat:"
Grundsätzlich ist der Ausschluss eines Vereinsmitglieds möglich, wenn


das Verhalten des Vereinsmitglieds den Verein schädigt;
grob gegen die Vereinssatzung bzw. die Anordnungen von Vereinsorgangen verstoßen wird;
die Vereinsinteressen geschädigt werden."
Ein Verein kann sich halt seine Mitglieder selber aussuchen.




Desweiteren ist man als Arbeitnehmer seinem Arbeitgeber verpflichtet und hat keine öffentliche kritik über die Medien an seinem Arbeigeber zu richten.
Wird  min. mit einer Abmahnung geahndet.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiverband Unterfranken: Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Demokrate zu tun wenn man sich anonym in einem Forum über seinen Verein auslässt.
> 
> http://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/vereinsausschluss
> 
> ...




Moment...es geht hier nicht um Ablästereien von frustrierten Azubis über ihren AG auf Facebook,sondern um nachvollziehbare Kritikgründe, um die sich da einige einen höchst offiziellen Dreck scheren.

Es ist und bleibt ein Maulkorberlass.

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht,wurden ja im Vorfeld bereits sämtliche Kritiker abgeblockt und zwar vor(!) dem Zeitungsartikel,Gespräche mit den Verantwortlichen brachten ja anscheinend ebenfalls null Resonanz.Also was dann?Däumchendrehen?Warten das irgendwann die biologische Uhr der Möchtegern Gottgleichen Hardliner abläuft?

Die Sache hat seit dieser ominösen Wahl einen merkwürdigen Beigeschmack..es schmeckt giftig.Und nun,nachdem einige den giftigen Fraß nicht eben unkommentiert zu sich nehmen, ziehen die Giftmischer auch noch das Messer.

Irgendwie eine Führungsetage nach Kaiser Caligulas Motto:
_"Sollen sie mich doch hassen, solange sie mich fürchten_"

Richtig...geforderte Loyalität.Die allerdings dort endet,wo dubiose Sachen unter den Tisch gekehrt werden sollen.

Und zwar von denen,die diese einseitige Loyalität mittels Vereinsfeudalismus durchprügeln möchten.

Ich nenne das schlicht Machtmißbrauch.

Loyalität ist keine Einbahnstrasse.

Ja,man kann sicherlich als Verein oder auch als Arbeitgeber so vorgehen...muss und solllte man aber nicht.Und ob z.B.eine Abmahnung oder gar Kündigung Bestand hat,entscheidet nicht der AG sondern letztendlich das Gericht.

Wer allerdings heutzutage als Unternehmen oder Verein noch halbwegs alle Tassen im Schrank hat,sucht bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten den fairen und transparenten Dialog.Nichts läuft dir länger nach,als schlechte Publicity.


----------

